# Fleshlight Launchpad



## Gizmo (17/7/14)

iPad owners there is hope 

http://www.fleshlight.com/launchpad/

@devdev this is for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## crack2483 (17/7/14)

Gizmo said:


> iPad owners there is hope
> 
> http://www.fleshlight.com/launchpad/
> 
> @devdev this is for you.



Hahaha, though I miss read the title. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (17/7/14)

I knew owning an iPad would pay off 

Can see the forum signatures already.....

sent from my ipad launchpad (please excuse spelling errors as the screen is usually blurry)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Necris (17/7/14)

bwahahaha,not to be mistaken with the new and improved iphone cover mod,now for Ipad and 26650.
this may be a shockingly bad mistake


----------



## BumbleBee (17/7/14)

Am I the only one wondering how @Gizmo came across this device? 


Ahem.... that pun was not intentional

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (18/7/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Am I the only one wondering how @Gizmo came across this device?
> 
> 
> Ahem.... that pun was not intentional


No, we have stopped wondering some time ago.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh (18/7/14)

Andre said:


> No, we have stopped wondering some time ago.


 
Bwhahahahahahaha  hahahahahahahahaha


----------

